# Sooo frustrated!!



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I do not think Remi wants to come home!! Every time before majors pop up...she starts to blow coat :no: She missed all of the majors in TX in July because she was so out of coat. As soon as she started getting coat back I sent her to Atlanta for majors and picked up a major. Now, my breeder went to see her today and told me she is starting to blow coat again!!! Majors are in 3 weeks, she is really going to be naked before then. Maybe the judges will look at everything else she has :crossfing. I want her home...showing can be so frustrating :

Sorry, had to vent!! Hehe


----------

